# Lectura de archivo .hex en VC# para grabar en memoria EEPROM



## Moyano Jonathan (Nov 13, 2010)

Hola tengo una duda sobre como manejar los datos provenientes de un archivo .hex.
En estos días porté la aplicación ejemplo sobre como visualizar archivos de Suky y le hice una pequeña modificación para que solo leyera archivos .hex.







Ahora luego de leer el articulo del maestro RedPIC sobre como está compuesto el archivo .hex: http://www.todopic.com.ar/foros/index.php?topic=23342.0

Tengo dudas sobre como filtrar los datos del hex en Visual C# para obtener solo el dato y la dirección donde tiene que ir ..como lo muestro en la figura y luego ir guardando los datos y las direcciones de los mismos en un arreglo para transmitirlo por USB:





La idea sería crear un arreglo de datos y direcciones y poderlo enviar por USB para que el PIC se encargue de grabar la memoria EEPROM..he estado mirando como lo hace el pickit2 ...pero la verdad es que no entiendo muy bien como lo hace :cabezon:


----------

